# In Rememberance



## bbhdl (Jan 16, 2007)

I have been so excited about my new pups but everyday I still think about and miss my old friends Buddy and Brandi. Buddy was a dark beauty. He was the light of our lives. I swear that dog spoke english. He understood everything we said and so many of my tears happy and sad were absorbed by his fur. Brandi was his sister not by blood. She was such a good girl. No formal training but she knew exactly what to do. Never needed a leash and wouldn't leave our sides. When she heard her name she would stop whatever she was doing and come to us. She actually knew when I got out the mop to go into the bedroom and wait untill the floors were dry to come out. We lost Buddy in June 06. He lost the mobility in his back legs. The vet was sure he wasn't in pain so we carried him around for over a month and hand fed him. He just didn't want to leave us. We had to make that decision for him and I swear it was the hardest and worst day of my live to date. He was almost 13. Brandi, we are convinced died of a broken heart. She lasted six months without him. She was 11. She got so depressed. She would have good days when she played like her old self and bad where she just really moped around. We tried so hard to help her. The vet even did a complete physical and blood work up on her and we were convinced she was grieving and just needed time. I think she just wanted to be with him so bad. I came home one day after being out only a few hours and found her. I felt so terrible that she died alone. I am sure Buddy was there for her.
The pups are great. We didn't wait too long because we just couldn't bear being home without our babies. They don't and can't replace Buddy and Brandi but they are a new generation and they have very big shoes to fill. They are doing great and I know we have Buddy and Brandi looking over them and us.
Dogs especially Goldens bring so much to our lives and I wouldn't trade a single day that I had with them even if it could erase the pain of losing them.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't think we ever forget the goldens that have left us. Just last night, Bailey "channelled" a behavior that my dear Sandy was known for. Not a usual golden move, one they would all do. It just made me smile.

Buddy and Brandi must have been very special, and very lucky to have had you in their lives, taking such good care of them and loving them.

Now your two new pups get to share in that love. How great!


----------



## bbhdl (Jan 16, 2007)

You know it is funny you said that because we are convinced that Buddy is inside Harley. Harley does so many of the things that Buddy used to he even has some of the same "expressions". It makes us smile too everytime. It really makes you think.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Buddy and Brandi. They obviously loved you very much but also loved each other. What a lovely tribute to them that you wanted to get two more goldens. They showed you unbridled love and you returned that love by honouring them by getting puppies. How very sweet. 

They will live forever in your hearts and have taught you the power of the love they shared with you so you can now share it with two more sweet angels.

Buddy and Brandi are free of pain and free of worldly troubles. They will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge so you can all travel on together.

{{Hugs}}


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We had to put our miniature dachshund, Buddy, to sleep Nov 2005. But one of the things that made losing him more bearable was seeing little expressions and actions from Samson that reminded us of Buddy. Little things that would make us look at each other and say stuff like, "Remember when Buddy did that?"

My wife and I worried at the time that we were getting Samson too soon (we got him within a month of losing Buddy), but we've learned that Samson has helped us to remember Buddy, better.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Buddy and Brandi sound like such a special pair. All the more special because they drew you to the breed, and now you'll spend your lifetimes giving even more goldens loving homes. That is their lasting legacy. 

I still have my "Reyna moments" when I cry hard over our first golden, who we lost to cancer at just 7 years old.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What a moving story. Buddy and Brandi were very special and you were all lucky to have had each other. I believe that we never replace(it's just not possible to do that) our lost Goldens-we honor them by wanting to have another Golden soul in our lives. And I know the puppies must give you so much love and laughter. Thank you so much for sharing Buddy and Brandi's story and I know they are waiting for you at the Bridge


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Your words brought tears to my eyes. It's so hard to lose our faithful companions. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't think of Molly and Jenny. Holly has many characteristics of Molly.....and Rosie like Jenny. Makes you wonder??

Your two puppies are adorable


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you for your post about Buddy and Brandi. I'm glad you shared with us.


----------

